# Time for tool gloat - My new surface grinder and stuff



## jgedde (Jun 3, 2012)

It's finally my turn for tool gloat.  I never seem to get really lucky - until this time...

I got me a surface grinder and a bunch of other stuff...

A Boyar-Schultz 6x18 Hydraulic feed surface grinder - and it works...



A whole bunch of end mills, reamers, grinding wheels, and a angle dividing head.



Including a diamond wheel:



Oodles of end mills:





A cabinet full-o-reamers:




And the dividing head:



All this stuff for $670.
----------------------------------------
He has a Cincinnati cylindical grinder too.  It's huge and in phenomenal shape.  He wants $600 for that.  It was far too big for me get out of there...  Anyone interested?  It's in Clifton, NJ. If interested, I'll PM you the phone number:



Sincerely in gloat,
John


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah, John. Well gloated! That dividing head looks identical to the one I got for my U2. Nice unit.


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 4, 2012)

Heck yeah!!!!  Great machine, a llittle tlc and Bam you will be finding ways to keep it busy.  I just love the finish a surface grinder leaves.  so smoothe, and has the pretty swirl pattern on the larger pieces.  It's just a sweet thing to have.  Like Tom said "better to have and not need than need and not have".... Fer sure.
Wheelchair Bob


----------



## Old Iron (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice score on all of it, You'll enjoy the grinder.

Paul


----------



## Tom Griffin (Jun 4, 2012)

Rbeckett said:


> Like Tom said "better to have and not need than need and not have".... Fer sure.
> Wheelchair Bob



Actually Bob I think that was Bill, but I'll be happy to take credit for it. 

Good score John. Being able to grind will greatly expand the range of things you can make.

Tom


----------



## easymike29 (Jun 4, 2012)

John

Be careful with the diamond wheel. It appears to have an aluminum core. If overheated the core will expand to such an extent that the diamond will crack and can even fly off in pieces. 

Gene


----------



## Tony Wells (Jun 4, 2013)

All I can say is that you done good, and I wish that Cincy was closer.


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 4, 2013)

That looks to be setup for wet grinding You did real good.


----------



## hman (Jun 4, 2013)

Congratulations!  Great haul.

PS - I haven't heard "oodles" for a goodly long while!  Yeee-Haaaa!  Once lived back east, and I know it's common there.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 4, 2013)

great score!


----------



## Uglydog (Jun 4, 2013)

Covet!


----------

